# I want to set up a new Home theater



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all! I am new to this site but was recommended to it by a friend. I am looking to get a new home theater reciver, speakers, and a sub. I have a 61" Samsung 1080p DLP and a PS3. Here is the problem i have been seeing, only certain recivers can work with the PS3. I sont want to spend more than $1000 but will go over a little bit. I have no problem buyin a referbished reciver. I have been looking at the Denon 1908 and the Yahama 661.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any receiver should work with the PS3, but only receivers capable of playing back bitstream PCM over HDMI will give you Dolby Digital + and Dolby TrueHD. Add the Onkyo 605 through the Onkyo 875 to your list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I really like the Yamaha and the Denons, any idea which one would work better?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yamaha RX-V1800 would do you well. :T


----------

